# Call Of Duty: Black Ops 2 Rating: 18+ (pre order)



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Pre-order
Due for release on 13 November 201

:thumb:

Has an email today informing me its now on pre order..


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this  also got an email this morning.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Didn't really get on with MW3 and haven't played it since end of November, but Black Ops was great, so am looking forward to this.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I got my email too.. bit really getting very bored with COD...

never really seems to change graphic wise etc and it seems that they always try to get a new game out with minimum difference every year.

Will prob still buy if as friends play it but secretly Im looking forward to this (in-game graphics there):


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ and that is?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Halo 4 maybe , looks like halo graphic style.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

John74 said:


> Halo 4 maybe , looks like halo graphic style.


Yep.. its Halo 4 - release date the week before

Not had a proper full halo game with new engine for 5 years so will be interesting to see to compete directly with COD on xbox


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

COD Black Ops 2 trailer


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cant be any more of a let down than MW3,i still play mw2 and black ops religiously.mw3 on the other hand,not at all lol.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

John74 said:


> COD Black Ops 2 trailer


The best part of it is this:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

John74 said:


> COD Black Ops 2 trailer


I just couldn't get excited about that while I was watching. Looks as though they think they've taken "modern" as far as it will go and moved to the future.

Can't beat MW and MW2 in my eyes. Although I am hammering MW3 these days.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Grawschbags said:


> I just couldn't get excited about that while I was watching. Looks as though they think they've taken "modern" as far as it will go and moved to the future.
> 
> Can't beat MW and MW2 in my eyes. Although I am hammering MW3 these days.


MW was quality my best one as it was diff/new

... B Ops 2 graphics kinda look the same as that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

The roots of future warfare exist in today's technology. This exclusive documentary sets the context for Call of Duty: Black Ops 2


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Unless there is some amazing change in gameplay I'm not even gonna bother playing this one. Haven't even completed MW3 as it bored the t1ts off me. In fact someone can have it if they want for a swap.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think this franchise is suffering from grand theft auto syndrome.i think GTA peaked at vice city and san andreas and then there was just nothing original in the tank,so it whored itself out with little in way of ideas and just turned out the same old dross for liberty city.i think COD peaked at MW2 and black ops,and MW3 is just a shell of a ghost of a former good game.i remember playing all previous COD games religiously online,cod partys every weekend,hours of online gameplay.i mean,you never minded paying full price for the games as it was just such a great experience you didnt mind paying RRP.MW3 is just a shelf filler,hardened edition thats only function is for the box to look nice on the shelf,god awful attempt and the online maps are ****e.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

silverback said:


> god awful attempt and the online maps are ****e.


I agree with this, the maps in MW3 are tragic. The content of the new DLC maps are deplorable as well. So much so that I see the majority of people opting to skip to an original map when given the chance. I would of quite happily handed over £11.99 for a map pack consisting of some MW & MW2 maps.

I still get the same enjoyment out of it though as my mates play it, and that's where the fun is for me.

Looking forward to seeing what Respawn (original Infinity Ward) do with their first person shooter. I think the genre now needs an overhaul.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

BO2 looks crap IMO  will no doubt buy it for zombies tho


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I will be buying GTA V though when it comes out.

For the sheer comical value of ripping folk out their cars and then running them over with it.

Hours of fun.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

So black ops was set in the past (1970's or whatever) and black ops 2 is set in the future... how does this continue on? or is it just balls.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> So black ops was set in the past (1970's or whatever) and black ops 2 is set in the future... how does this continue on? or is it just balls.


Yup, big hairy, sweaty balls. innit.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Is anyone looking forward to Ghost Recon: Future Soldier?

Loved the previous ones, so hoping this is more of the same.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Based on the trailer I don't think I'll be purchasing, don't like the look of it.


----------



## jase the last (Apr 4, 2012)

Got into skyrim more than i thought i would now waiting for dlc.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

All looks a bit samey now, will probably stick to MW3, unless they bring in dedicated servers then I'd definitely buy it:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Apologise in advance.. just had to post this:

COD trailer above - 5,461 likes, 1,257 dislikes 

HALO 4 - 7,379 likes, 272 dislikes






Infinity Multiplayer:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i had to laugh at eddy saying it all looks a bit samey (and he has a valid point) then directly below him,the king of overrated and samey is directly below his post lol.is halo still going ? jesus.i thought the second one was one of the most over rated games of all time.i wouldnt even bother putting halo against any of the cod games,even MW3 which is a massive letdown.

cod peaked at MW2 and black ops imho.the genre needs an enema to get it back to the class act t was.HALO is certainly no competition or replacement for any of the COD games,i can guarantee that.im not sure when halo will peak :lol: but then again,halo has more "likes" so it must be the better game :lol:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

@silverback

Not to be a fanboy as I play both games (COD more with friends)

But I think (and current reviews from E3 show) that more innovation has taken place in Halo 4 since Halo 3 than between any other major Halo release.

Generally Halo 4 is more anticipated and on a bigger scale... Just Spartan Ops alone... weekly FREE downloadable missions is the equivalent of getting a free campaign.

(and we all know there wouldn't be console FPS gaming without HALO CE or online Multiplayer without HALO 2)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

DetailedClean said:


> @silverback
> 
> *(and we all know there wouldn't be console FPS gaming without HALO CE or online Multiplayer without HALO 2)*




nonsense.i believe goldeneye was well before halo and was a quantum leap in console FPS.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

silverback said:


> [/B]
> 
> nonsense.i believe goldeneye was well before halo and was a quantum leap in console FPS.


Simple answer Guns/Melee/Grenades in one package along with other things such as 2 control sticks that actually worked as well as PC shooters + it had popular success

And Halo 2 did make Xbox Live

EDIT: I like Golden eye but the controls were terrible... A dedicated grenade/melee button, two-weapon system, an incredible aiming system. The aim system introduced things like friction, gravity is what saved console gaming and all came from CE.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

DetailedClean said:


> (and we all know there wouldn't be console FPS gaming without HALO CE or online Multiplayer without HALO 2)


How do work that one out ? i used to play COD on the old black Xbox ( started out playing Halo 1 in LAN parties and was a Halo fan until 3 ).


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

John74 said:


> How do work that one out ? i used to play COD on the old black Xbox ( started out playing Halo 1 in LAN parties and was a Halo fan until 3 ).


What specifically?

...

*(and we all know there wouldn't be console FPS gaming without HALO CE or online Multiplayer without HALO 2)*

Maybe I shouldv'e changed the above to read:

*(and my opinion is that there wouldn't good FPS gaming without HALO CE or online Multiplayer without HALO 2)*


----------



## fbmbmx (Jun 16, 2012)

i think it looks crap, looks more like halo than cod


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No Hardened Edition.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Seriously bored with COD now and last 2 releases have been a disappointing let down. I expect the same with Black Ops 2. 
Battlefield is far better.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Multi Player action


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I think that looks pretty good. I'll inevitably get caught up in the hype and buy it anyway.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

EDIT: Double post.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Im looking forward to it still cant aim and shoot as quick as they do in that video, I believe I have ebay bullet mode on or just a really bad connection


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm only looking forward to zombies on this. 

I got hardened edition of MW3 but I have only played about 12 hours on it.


----------

